

Show HN: Hive, a beautiful new Bitcoin wallet for Mac OS X - grabhive
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=304060.0

======
grabhive
As stated on Reddit: Please note our caveat that this version is for testing
and development purposes only! Please do not move any money into it that you
cannot afford to lose. With that being said, thanks in advance for your
feedback. :-)

------
sebastianmarkow
mac applications that require/have one of the following will be dismissed
immediately: \- comes as an installer \- needs third party library/binary (not
bundled with) \- java runtime

~~~
grabhive
Sorry about that, we're working on getting the VM integrated; we've had a huge
blocker for a month:
[https://github.com/grabhive/BitcoinKit/tree/integratedvm](https://github.com/grabhive/BitcoinKit/tree/integratedvm)

